# If you could fuck any girl/dude who would it be?



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

rihanna would be up there.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## MickDX (Sep 10, 2016)

Mandy Rose ftw.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Kelly Kapowski.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Stacy Keibler


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Yer mar :towns


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

The girl in my signature .

Either her or Emilia Clarke.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Jonasolsson96 said:


> Another one would be Rihanna but also a couple years ago as she,s gained abit weight recently and doesnt look as hot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why the fuck would you put a picture of her at 16? :hmmm


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

green light's ma


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson

Mandy Rose

Gionna Daddio


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

CesaroSwing said:


> Why the fuck would you put a picture of her at 16? :hmmm


I mean she looked her best at 23-25 but id bang the fuck out of her at 16 aswell.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Alexis Texas.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

From wrestling, Torrie Wilson.
From Hollywood, Alana de la Garza and Sarah Shahi.

Anyone in the world, a younger Jun Ji Hyun.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Randy Orton.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

NasJayz said:


> Alexis Texas.


Cake queen


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Arianny Celeste


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Theresa May


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)

Jonasolsson96 said:


> Just look at that??


this era steph. i was gonna mention other names, both wrestling and others, but they don't come close (with the exception of torrie wilson).


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Prime Trish Stratus


----------



## CaixinhaMindset (Apr 15, 2017)

Xtina 
Demi Lovato
Kate Lawler 
Selena Gomez
Mariah Carey
JLo
Nikki Bella 
Alexa Bliss 
Kimberley Walsh
Kristanna Loken 
Lady Gaga
Maria Sharapova
Maria Kanellis
Maria Menonous


----------



## CB Wanalaya (Nov 26, 2011)

Trish Stratus, but I always had something for Aksana. Okay final answer, Kharma


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

Alexa Bliss.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Eva Mendes & John Stamos.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Natalie Dormer


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

:yum: :yum: :yum:


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

Summer Rae.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Wrestling wise, Iconic Duo (they count as a unit, right? :cudi)

In general, I'd say Gal Gadot or Sophie Turner.

Porn related, Christie Mack.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Too many to list, but I'll try. 

In their physical primes:

Jessica Alba
Jenniver Love Hewitt
Stacey Kiebler
Laura Prepon
Dawn Marie
Charisma Carpenter
Alona Tal
Michelle Pfeiffer
Shakira
Sarah Silverman
Kristen Kreuk - Sorry Chloe
Shannon Elizabeth
Catherine Zeta Jones
Rose McGowan
Marilyn Monroe
Brittani Murphy
Jessica Nigri
Morena Baccarin
Kelly Kelly - Back when she first came into WWE she was hot as fuck
Mickie James
Layla
Zhang Ziyi
Maryse Ouellet
The Bellas back when they were still super hot
Lacey Chabert - Actually she's still really fucking hot now
Elizabeth Hurley
Kate Beckinsale
Tara Reid - Those fucking eyes
Kimberly Hart - OG Pink Ranger
Mila Kunis
Christina Applegate
Tiffani Thiessan
Minka Kelly
Amy Acker
Sara Michelle Gellar
Yvonne Strahoski
Sarah Lancaster
Amy Lee
Eliza Dushku
Hudson Leick
Katie Cassidy
Holly Robinson Pete
Cristina Scabbia
Joan Jett
Audrey Hepburn
Ginger and Maria Ann from Gilligan's Island
Elizabeth Mitchell - She's still pretty bangable now quite honestly
Amy Adams
Marisa Tomei
Felicia Day

Right now I'd also bang

Deborah Ann Wohl
Karen Gillan
Jenna Coleman
Lindy Booth
Alison Brie
Jennifer Lawrence
Violett Beane
Lauren Cohen
Scarlett Johansson (she's on every man's list)
Peyton Royce
Kat Dennings
Alexa Bliss
Florence Faivre
AJ Lee
Taeler Hendrix
Oona Chaplin - I don't blame Rob Stark
Carice Van Houten - I'd take her over Emilia Clark
Aubrey Plaza
Megan Fox
Hermione Corfield
Danielle Panabaker
Olivia Munn
Noelle Foley
Whitney Cummings
Zoe Parker (porn star)
Riley Reid
Lana Parilla
Meghan Ory
Melissa Santos
Elizabeth Debicki
Chloe Bennet
Olivia Thirlby
Lexi Belle - She was cuter years ago, but still young and hot now
Adrienne Palicki
Sophie Turner
Dana DeLorenzo
Lili Simmons - It's impossible to watch Banshee and not want to fuck her
Lyndsy Fonseca
Bridget Regan
Elizabeth Lail
Emily Kinney
Hayley Williams
Lykke Li
Katrina Law
Stefanie Joosten
Simone Simons
Charlize Theron
Aria Alexander - Porn star
Maria Brink
Jessica Robbin - Porn star
Natalie Lust - Porn star
Natalie Dormer

Probably a shit ton of other girls from Metal/Rock bands and porn that I could mention if I haven't already. And a few teachers from my high school and college days I'd go back in time and fuck if I could


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm not sure. Is it bad I can't settle on one?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wrestling wise I think it is obvious

Outside of wrestling Emily Ratajkowski or prime Olivia Wilde


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Arkham258 said:


> Too many to list, but I'll try.
> 
> In their physical primes:
> 
> ...


My man, I love it, at least you kept it 100

:sherman

My answer is ans always will be Gianna Michaels


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

Prime Phil Anselmo


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Just one?

But off the top of my head, Gemma Atkinson.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Jonasolsson96 said:


> I mean she looked her best at 23-25 but id bang the fuck out of her at 16 aswell.


Suspect as fuck tbh.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I'm sure @Rainmaka! would agree with me.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Sasha Banks
Prime Halle Barry
Prime Vivica Fox
Prime Gabrielle Union
Salma Hayek in her Santanico Pandemonium get up (snake included no bestiality)
Priyanka Chopra
M.I.A


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

I've never fucked a 10 but one night I fucked five 2s and I think that should go down as a positive accomplishment. -Carlin


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Jonasolsson96 said:


> I mean she looked her best at 23-25 but id bang the fuck out of her at 16 aswell.


You should delete that because thats weird as F**K


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nightrow said:


> Just one?
> 
> But off the top of my head, Gemma Atkinson.


:nod


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

From Wrestling:

-Sasha Banks.
-Becky Lynch.
-Kairi Sane.
-Asuka.
-Io Shirai.

From Hollywood:

-Emma Stone.
-Nathalie Emmanuel.
-Eva Green.
-Daisy Ridley.
-Rinko Kikuchi.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

MC 16 said:


> I'm sure @Rainmaka! would agree with me.


9 Ways to Sunday. wens3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tatiana Maslany, Anna Kendrick, Michelle Keegan or Holly Willoughbooby.

Also, I'd probably go gay for Jeffrey Dean Morgan. Not going to lie. I ain't afraid to admit it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Eva MaRIHyse *COME GET THIS MAN for not puttin RESPEK on thick Rihanna :cudi*



















*My answer is Tinashe:

































Feel free to visit the Official Tinashe thread for more pics and gifs like this :curry * http://www.wrestlingforum.com/celebrities/1229513-tinashe-kachingwe.html#post33513945


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Io Shirai








Mayu Iwatani

Just to name a few.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Jenn Morel*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Britney Spears (in her prime), Jennifer Lopez, Penelope Cruz, Salma Hayek. (I love latinas)

J-Lo at 40 still looks like she's 25. Amazing.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Jake Gyllenhaal, Batista & Cesaro.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Former Russian model Tanjuscha/Alina.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

@Arkham258 already won this shit. :sodone

I can't choose one for myself, the ''pool'' is way too big. Hint: My top 10 or even top 15 would consist solely of actresses.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

Christina Hendricks










Hitomi Tanaka










Krysten Ritter










Felicity Jones


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

This question is so fucking stupid.



Hugh Jackman.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean Ambrose. Obviously. I like to think in my head he's a freak in the bedroom 

If I picked a chick, it would be Cheryl Cole, hands down. That woman is hot as hell.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Barbara Palvin, Courtney Eaton, Jennie Jacques, Jessica Henwick and Rachel Riley.

Just for starters.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

Buster Cannon said:


> Christina Hendricks


That's not Christina Hendricks. That is Eva "Vica" Kerekes...


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Buster Cannon said:


> Christina Hendricks


Thats not Christina Hendricks.. its Vica Kerekes


EDIT: ninja'd :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'll add Ai Shinozaki and Gemma Atkinson


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *My answer is Tinashe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't included the most Iconic (and arguably the best) pic Tinashe has ever have :grin2:


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

Damn I thought that was her. Ok I'll add Vica to the list :fancybird


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Bucky Barnes said:


> That's not Christina Hendricks. That is Eva "Vica" Kerekes...


*He just saw red hair and big breasts. Forgive him.*



Mordecay said:


> You didn't included the most Iconic (and arguably the best) pic Tinashe has ever have :grin2:


:LIGHTS *I see what you did there*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Thankyou for informing me of this @Legit BOSS.



Jonasolsson96 said:


> Another one would be Rihanna but also a couple years ago as she,s gained abit weight recently and doesnt look as hot.


Look at where all the weight has gone though...








Rih is an absolute Goddess, even more so now. Its not like she's even remotely fat, she's just put on a little bit of weight and she owns like only she can.











As for the topic, Goddess Rihanna of course.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Thankyou for informing me of this @Legit BOSS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She,s still one of the hottest women alive but personally I think she was hotter 5 years ago.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> @Eva MaRIHyse *COME GET THIS MAN for not puttin RESPEK on thick Rihanna :cudi*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




TINASHE ?????? I'm changing my pick.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Britney Spears (in her prime), Jennifer Lopez, Penelope Cruz, Salma Hayek. (I love latinas)
> 
> J-Lo at 40 still looks like she's 25. Amazing.


J-Lo is well past 40 bro. I think she's 48. Not saying she isn't fine as hell. though.

I'm gonna say Milla Jovovich


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> @Arkham258 already won this shit. :sodone


LOL

And I actually thought of two or three more after I made that post

There's a LOT of people I want to fuck LOL

I'd totally settle down if I met the perfect woman though. I have an idea of her in my head but have yet to meet her.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> J-Lo is well past 40 bro. I think she's 48. Not saying she isn't fine as hell. though.
> 
> I'm gonna say Milla Jovovich


Holy fuck, you're right. That makes it even more insane.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

AJ Fucking Lee


















:woolcock


















:banderas


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Holy fuck, you're right. That makes it even more insane.


Agreed.

J-Lo is a total babe. Oddly enough she is actually hotter now than she was when she did moves like Selena










Now


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Agreed.
> 
> J-Lo is a total babe. Oddly enough she is actually hotter now than she was when she did moves like Selena
> 
> ...


Agreed. She's pretty much perfect in my book from head to toe.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Agreed. She's pretty much perfect in my book from head to toe.


She is definitely a first round pick if you catch my meaning.

Personally for me I have her behind Milla Jovovich, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I don't think I'll come close to Arkam's list but here goes. In no particular order.

Gianna Michaels - FREAK! I saw some things in a porn that I'd try with her!

Nicki Minaj - Dat Body! I wanna put those lyrics to the test.

Miley Cyrus - Maybe it's the trailer trash vibe or the Nazi haircut. Either way, I know she'd be up for ANYTHING!

Paula Patton - Robin Thicke's a fuck head. This woman is a goddess!

Keri Hilson - As beautiful as she is talented. It's too bad she got blackballed by Beyonce.

Catrina/Karlee Perez - Another goddess in the harem.

Meagan Good - Makes me thirsty as fuck. Dem lips....:justsayin

Kim Kardashian - Haters gonna hate :shrug

Kylie Jenner - See Kim Kardashian

Ronda Rousey - Gladiator who I'd try to wrestle in the sheets.

Chloe Moretz - Love the tough chick shtick. And she has a lovely cameltooe.

Zendaya - I don't know, maybe it's the tomboy thing. Or the legs and hair. :shrug

Daniella Monet - Just to punish Trina Vega!

Liz Gillies - Just to annoy Jade West lol

Amer Rose - Just to slap her ass....

Ruby Rose - Another Nazi haircut? Am I a Nazi?

Ariel Winter - PRE-BUTCHERING! It sickens me to see what she's become....:no:

Assorted Pornstars for reasons - Alexis Fawx (that table lol), Alanah Rae, Priya Rai, Riley Reid, Rebecca Moore (that accent), Rachel Roxxx, Mia Khalifa, Bridgette B, Brandi Love (aaabbbbbsss MILF), Lela Star (fuck doll), Lena Paul, August Ames (those facial expressions when measuring), Amia Miley, Dylan Ryder......it goes on and on


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

Wrestling related: Mayrse

Actress: Jennifer Love Hewitt or Jessica Biel


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

My girlfriend.. Fucking a random woman i've never met before would be weird.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Legit BOSS said:


> [MENTION=303001]
> 
> *My answer is Tinashe:
> 
> ...


*

Its like her tits ooze out of that shirt*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Marty Janetty's daughter.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh (Feb 1, 2017)

You're really making me have to narrow the list down to one girl? Impossible.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Bowser said:


> My girlfriend.. Fucking a random woman i've never met before would be weird.


It's all in fun...besides, if someone like Emma Stone threw herself at you wanting you to pin her ears back like Bugs Bunny and just hit it you would have a very difficult time saying no. 

Wrestling wise for me...Trish Stratus, Lita, Lana, Mandy Leon, Traci Brooks

Celebrities...

Emma Stone
Faith Hill...she is closer to my age and I would make her sing while I'm laying the hammer down.  
Shania Twain
Hillary Scott (lead singer for Lady Antebellum)
Miranda Lambert
Nicole Kidman
Alicia Silverstone
Paula Patton 
Lucy Liu

I echo @TheNightmanCometh in that to pick one woman out of all the bangable ones in our world to just tear it up is just not possible.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Not really. 

I'm not a sex-starved horn-dog. 

What I would like is a very comfortable sex-free bromance with a guy my around my age though :mj2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Paige Vanzant


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Jonasolsson96 said:


> She,s still one of the hottest women alive but personally I think she was hotter 5 years ago.


We can at least agree that Rihanna is a total babe regardless.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> We can at least agree that Rihanna is a total babe regardless.


Thing with Rihanna (at least for me) is that , while still hot, I started to not liking her as much when she began with the tattoos. Don't get me wrong, a few small tattoos here and there are fine, but the big ones are a huge turn off for me, especially in women pretty enough that don't need them.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Eliza Dushku








Chloe Bennet (especially AoS season 4 goth Daisy) 








Becky Lynch








Scarlett Johansson








Emilia Clarke








Alissa White-Gluz


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Thing with Rihanna (at least for me) is that , while still hot, I started to not liking her as much when she began with the tattoos. Don't get me wrong, a few small tattoos here and there are fine, but the big ones are a huge turn off for me, especially in women pretty enough that don't need them.


I'm generally not a fan of too many tattoo's on women either. But Rihanna rocks it so well. She makes anything look great; red hair, turqoise hair, chest tattoo's, shaved head, etc. She's a Goddess.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

there are so many but today it would be

Ava Sambora or Dove Cameron


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leanna Decker


----------



## TheNightmanCometh (Feb 1, 2017)

Reaper said:


> *Not really.
> 
> I'm not a sex-starved horn-dog.*
> 
> What I would like is a very comfortable sex-free bromance with a guy my around my age though :mj2


I don't think you have to be a sex-starved horn-dog to admit that there are, literally, thousands of girls that you'd want to fuck, and to narrow it down to just one is dang near impossible.

That being said, if the choice was to pick one or die, I'd pick Kate Beckinsale.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh (Feb 1, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Thing with Rihanna (at least for me) is that , while still hot, I started to not liking her as much when she began with the tattoos. Don't get me wrong, a few small tattoos here and there are fine, but the big ones are a huge turn off for me, especially in women pretty enough that don't need them.


I've seen pictures of Rihanna that show what she looks like in real life, not the made-up glam star that Hollywood shows us, and I think she looks like a dirty hippy. So, if given the choice, I'd pass.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*All of your Mum's you thirsty virgins. *


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

TheNightmanCometh said:


> I don't think you have to be a sex-starved horn-dog to admit that there are, literally, thousands of girls that you'd want to fuck, and to narrow it down to just one is dang near impossible.
> 
> That being said, if the choice was to pick one or die, I'd pick Kate Beckinsale.


Eh. Maybe I have a lower sex drive than most. Or I'm more evolved from my fellow cavemen :mj


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Marty Janetty's daughter, as he watches through a broken barbershop window


----------



## TheNightmanCometh (Feb 1, 2017)

Reaper said:


> Eh. Maybe I have a lower sex drive than most. Or I'm more evolved from my fellow cavemen :mj


I don't spend time thinking about all the girls I'd like to fuck, either, but if the conversation is brought up, I'll spend a moment mulling it over.


----------

